# Alleine Boot slippen



## Fishzilla (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Bootsfahrer.
Ich brauche eure Hilfe oder Tipps, wie ich *alleine* slippen kann.
Entweder ich stelle mich zu blöde an oder ich kann es nicht mehr.
In Grobo ist das slippen kein Problem, da sind überall Stege, alles easy.
Aber an der Elbe mit Seitenströmung und ohne Steganlage sieht es ein wenig anders aus.
Ich fahre zum Trailer ran, peile die Kielrolle an, Motor aus und hoch, schnell über die Bordwand und versuchen einzuharken.
Ja denkste, Boot steht voll neben der Kielrolle und das Wasser nach dem Sprung bis zum Hals.
Mit einem zweiten Mann funktioniert das rausslippen super, aber alleine#d
Der Trailer ist von Brenderup, ich habe gesehen, das es davon sogenannte Supperrollen gibt, hat jemand von euch damit Erfahrungen machen können.
Ein Führungsbügel ist inzwischen nachträglich montiert worden, brachte aber nicht den erhofften Erfolg.
Es muss doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, alleine slippen zu können, ohne dabei zu ertrinken oder von der Seitenströmung ständig abgetrieben zu werden.
Und auf den Trailer rauffahren traue ich mir mit diesem Boot nicht zu.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch einen Tipp, wie man allein slippen kann.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Moin Stefan. Das hier vielleicht?


----------



## raubangler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Stefan. Das hier vielleicht?



Hat das schon mal jemand nachgebastelt?
Vielleicht aus Tropenholz?
Wäre eine einfache Konstruktion ohne Gummiauflage.|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Musste aber doch gehen. Ich dachte schon das ich das aus runden Kunststoffmaterial herzustellen. Aber die Art sollte herzustellen sein.


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Hallo Jochen.
Das sieht ja richtig interessant aus.
Wenn ich Zeit habe muss ich da mal anrufen.
In der Elbe kann man den Trailer auch weiter ins Wasser (Wie auf den Video zu sehen) "versenken" als in der Ostsee.
Mit diesen Dingern könnte ich auch auf den Trailer ein wenig hochfahren.
Coole Sache.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

zeig doch mal nen Bild wie es unter deinem Boot so mit den Kielrollen aussieht .... gibt dochauch welche die nen büschn schräg an der Seite angebracht werden ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Achso, ich habe das bei mir (selber gebaut mit Schiebkarrenräder) so gelöst, und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. Ich finde nur wichtig, das man ne Gangway zum ende des Trailers hat. Stelle heute abend mal Bilder ein.


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*



HD4ever schrieb:


> zeig doch mal nen Bild wie es unter deinem Boot so mit den Kielrollen aussieht .... gibt dochauch welche die nen büschn schräg an der Seite angebracht werden ...



Hallo Jörg, hier ein paar Bilder, andere habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Bei den ersten Bild kann man übrigens sehr schön mein Problem sehen.
Aus der Hütte aussteigen und erst dann bemerken, das die Beine kurzer wie gedacht sind. :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Moin!

Wenn ich mir das linke Deiner Bilder ansehe 
würde ich es so versuchen,

- Das Boot neben den Trailer fahren (auf höhe der Reifen),
- Boot an die Seilwinde hängen,
- Boot wieder nach hinten schieben und sofort wieder 
- mit dem Bug an die Heckrolle ziehen,
- Und dann feuer Kapelle mit der Seilwinde hochkurbeln

sollte der Druck nicht Ausreichen um das Boot in die Mitte zu
bewegen hilft vielleicht ein Seil an der Strömungsseite mit dem Du parale das Heck etwas rumziehen kannst.

Wie holst Du denn Dein Auto ans Wasser? 
Also wo ist solange das Boot?


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Wie holst Du denn Dein Auto ans Wasser? 
Also wo ist solange das Boot? 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				_____

Hallo Torsk
Ich fahre zuerst im Hafen am Steg, dann zum Auto flitzen und rein die Karre.
Dann muss ich aus dem Hafen rausfahren ab zur Slipprampe.

Neben den Trailer wollte ich eigentlich nicht so gerne fahren bzgl. der Seitenströmung.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

also solche seitlichen Führungsrollen hast du zumindest schon mal dran ....
das slippen wird halt immer unbequemer je größer das Boot ist ... eigendlich hab ich ja die gleichen Problem wie du auch wenn kein Steg vorhanden ist ... aber mein teil läßt sich dann halt um einiges besser händeln als deins
die Stelle wo du slipst sieht auch recht flach aus ... wenn es steiler wäre ginge es sicher einfacher ...
also so richtig ne Idee hab ich da auch nich ... das Boot wird halt immer etwas wegdriften wenn du dich nach vorn zur Winde bewegst ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Fishzilla (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Bei den ersten Bild musste ich mich am Boot festhalten, damit meine Hose nicht vollläuft.
So flach ist das gar nicht.
Das Foto täuscht ein wenig.
Der Link von Jochen interessiert mich.
Zumindest sieht es auf dem Video recht einfach aus.
Das währe doch eine Lösung für mich.


----------



## danny877 (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Ich slippe meistens alleine. So sieht das bei mir aus.
klick Video
So ruhig wie in dem Video ist der Rhein aber sehr selten. I.d.R. ist dort schon mit Querströmung zu rechnen. Wenn er nicht so ruhig ist befestige ich das  Boot mit dem Anker an Land, bis ich das Auto abgestellt habe.

Rausslippen mache ich umgekehrter Reihenfolge. 
Ist aber halt nur ein kleines Boot da ist alles ein bissl einfacher.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Hier wären meine Bilder von meiner Slipphilfe. In der Ems wo ich häufiger slippe ist es so, das das Boot im 90 Gradwinkel zum Trailer steht. Durch die Räder. zieht sich das Boot von alleine mittig auf den Trailer. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Achso und die Gangway ist natürlich der hit. Riffelblech Alu für 6 Euro vom Schrott und Leiter ausem Baumarkt für 5€ weil etwas verbeult


----------



## Fishzilla (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Hallo Jochen
Danke für die Bilder, sieht super aus.
Deine erste Idee war für mich der absolute Favorit.
Zu der Firma werde ich gleich mal eine Mail senden.
Genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt.
Bin leider kein so großer Bastler und mir fehlt auch immer die Zeit fürs selber bauen.
PS. Schönes Pflaster hast du da.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Moin Stefan. Ja das mit dem Basteln ist so eine Sache. Das ganze hat mich ca 150.--€ (mit drei gelben Rollen) gekostet. Alles wurde aus V4A gemacht. Und geschweißt hat mein Kumpel. Ok Einen Schönheitswettbewerb kannste damit nicht gewinnen. Aber das Boot Läuft fast alleine runter und wieder rauf aufen Trailer. Die Lösung mit Optislipp finde auch sehr gut, aber für mich zu Teuer.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

Beim Optislip kann es sich ja wohl nur eine Binnenlandsentwicklung handeln. Würde meinen Trailer nie so behandeln..


----------



## HD4ever (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> die Gangway ist natürlich der hit.




die Idee ist wirklich gut !!!  #6
ich glaub das könnte ich auch mal in Angriff nehmen .... den erübrigt sich das rumbalancieren .... :m


----------



## Fishzilla (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Beim Optislip kann es sich ja wohl nur eine Binnenlandsentwicklung handeln. Würde meinen Trailer nie so behandeln..



Hallo, gewissermaßen hast du ja Recht.
Im Salzwasser versenke ich mein Trailer auch nur bis knapp Radnabe.
Aber in Süßwasser fahre ich schon ein wenig weiter rein.
Natürlich nicht so weit wie auf dem Video bei Optislip zu sehen ist.
Das Problem ist ja auch nur das alleinige slippen.


----------



## bengt (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Alleine Boot slippen*

[@ zandermartini:
oha, ja, das problem kenne ich... habe mich auch immer abgemüht, bis ich die Schn... voll hatte und mir eine kleine eigenkonstruktion habe einfallen lassen:
ist aus angst etwas überdimensioniert, aber funktioniert wie eine "1"!!!! seil einhängen, kurbeln und fertig!
siehe Bilder unten...

P.S.: Ja, Männers, ich weiß, da hätte ich mir auch noch ein paar edelstahlschrauben gönnen können, ich weiß, aber hatte ich grad nicht zur hand damals, naja und dann bleibst halt so ;-)


----------

